# Living/Dining Room (TV/Fishtank Build)



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

This was done before the cinema room but was probably more involved given the new floor, skirting, removing fire etc. Fairly straight forward to do but time consuming.

This is what we had to deal with:










Just some of the stuff needed to complete the job!










Similar to the Cinema Room (although this was done first) we went for a grey colour on the walls. Much lighter for all walls bar the TV wall which was done in Urban Obsession as a kind of feature wall. Dining room was done in a light neutral colour.

£7.50 slimline tv bracket, a hole in the wall and the wall bracket that came with the LG soundbar.










Fire was removed and the fireplace, then filled in with plasterboard. TV unit thingy was made up and plasterboarded too ready for the plasterer.










That's pretty much it!

The mediacentre/server sits inside the unit (which can be accessed by lifting off the wooden top) as well as all cables etc. This completely eliminates any noise. I used a found recording of the world cup of all things as a test!

The LG Soundbar has a sub that connects the bar itself via Bluetooth so that's next to the settee as no wires are needed between them.

2 network leads go behind the skirting boards on the wall the fire use to be on so that takes care of those.



















New settee arrives this Friday as well as some stuff for the wall so I'll post some more up then.

Dining room with fish tank next!


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Top job there buddy. Keep these DIY projects coming, I love reading and seeing how people find different ways of doing these.


----------



## leon20v (Jul 7, 2007)

very nice set up, question about the Media server though. 
How is the ventilation for it ? doesn't it get a little warm been covered up ?
Seen your home cinema tread but have you thought about lights for the rear of the TV ? got LED colour changing set up and really does make a huge difference for general TV watching and films.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Cinema room takes care of the films so mainly just a tv thing. 

The entire unit is one space so its got a fridge size amount of space to heat up. Its only doing media centre stuff so will never come close to warm. Theres no case in there, just Mb on the floor with 5 2TB hard drives. 

Had the same stuff in a drawer for 5 years and 1 fan and that was never a problem.


----------



## leon20v (Jul 7, 2007)

That's good to know about the heat. I'm getting a little paranoid about building mine at the moment as it's always so hot here. Hopefully get it finished soon. Liking what you have done in both rooms. Top work :thumb:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Even if it did over heat you could easily cut some vents at the back of the wood.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Holy thread resurrection batman!

Forgot about this so might as well finish it off!

This is the adjoining dining room with new fishy tank (Tanganyika Cichlids).


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

I missed this thread the 1st time around, nice change. Although I might have made more/easier storage in the unit.



robertdon777 said:


> Even if it did over heat you could easily cut some vents at the back of the wood.


There's masses of volume there so I doubt it will get any more than warm.

I put a lot of AV kit into a small unit and it cooked my xbox (known fault anyway) pretty quick. I cut a couple holes in the back of the unit and installed a couple very quiet PC case fans with a discreet switch at the front of the unit.


----------

